# Professor Robert Clark



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, my Dad gave me Professor Robert Clark's White Belt to Green Belt Jiu Jitsu book but now I am wanting the next one, Blue Belt to Brown Belt. The only problem is, there's nowhere near me that sells it and I've looked online and I can't seem to find it online for any less than about £25 because I have to pay about £10 postage because all the ones I can find are from the US. Any help?


----------



## frank raud (Apr 13, 2012)

Out of curiousity, is there any relationship between Robert Clark and your instructor? Or Richard Morris? Maybe James Blundell?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 21, 2012)

Soke Robert Clark passed away recently. He was a good man!


----------



## frank raud (Apr 22, 2012)

yorkshirelad said:


> Soke Robert Clark passed away recently. He was a good man!



I was not aware of this. My condolences.


----------



## dougmukashi (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you tried Abebooks? They are a great source. Good luck.


----------

